# I thought this was rather large for a Chinese cheapo



## radarcontact (Oct 28, 2010)

Pics from a unit I tore apart:

























Almost 4-1/2 pounds!


iPad/TapaTalk


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

What is the unit? Looks fairly beefy in thar.


----------



## radarcontact (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, I was sorta surprised myself. It's a TI-5150t, made by "Theater Innovations". Can't remember where I bought it but I've seen them on eBay (surprise! Lol). Mine was to use in my dorm-sized "room" when I was stationed in S. Korea for a year without my family. Was a decent system, a 5.1, which was plenty for watching movies in that space.


iPad/TapaTalk


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

radarcontact said:


> Pics from a unit I tore apart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 60Hz transformer which is going to be much larger than one in a car amplifier which switches at 50-70kHz. The amp is _maybe_ 25W x 5 channels plus 100W x 1. Very cheap design.


----------



## radarcontact (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds exactly right! 

(yes, super cheap)


iPad/TapaTalk


----------

